# code p0354



## m_calloway (Aug 15, 2010)

i have a 2001 jetta gls and it coded p0354 can someone tell me what to do. thx


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you sure you have the correct code?


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you misfiring? If not, this may be a bad/intermittent coil ground. IIRC, there was a TSB on this which basically rerouted the coil ground to the ground terminal located under the battery box.

My 01 AZG engine had a similar thing-- a code indicating an ignition coil failure(but the engine ran great) which was remedied by rerouting the ground.


----------



## m_calloway (Aug 15, 2010)

im positive its the right code


----------



## m_calloway (Aug 15, 2010)

and the code read ignition coil d malfunction


----------



## bobinkski (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey dkfackler do you have any pics? or can I do it my self. Please explain more on how you rerouted the wire to the ground. Thanks.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

The TSB is 01-04-12 (which was then updated by 01-07-28). All it does it tell the tech's to run an auxiliary ground from the coil ground another ground tree. Also states that a number of aftermarket, OE style coils have caused similar problems.


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

bobinkski said:


> Hey dkfackler do you have any pics? or can I do it my self. Please explain more on how you rerouted the wire to the ground. Thanks.


You can do this yourself. First, does your coil have the four spark wire terminals in a row?











If so, remove the small wire harness connector and find the BROWN wire. I cut this(against the recommendation of the TSB) and then ran a new ground wire from the plug to the battery NEGATIVE.*(-)*

The original ground routes to a point on the body, under the rain tray, right near the ECM. You could run a new wire from this point(it's a bolt) to the battery negative, providing a good redundant ground. The first thing to try would be to clean up that ground point on the body. It may have corroded. the tough part of this is removing the wiper arms-- I use a battery terminal puller for this.


----------

